# The Suasage Maker Brand



## unclejhim (Apr 8, 2014)

Does anybody have any experience with The Sausage Maker brand slicer.

I've already returned a Magic Chef  (did not like the slide tray), today I returned an Advantco SL310, (blade wouldn't turn, motor just hummed like it was binding). I need a decent food slicer. I'm thinking about their 8.7" slicer.

Edit, I returned a Chefs Choice 615 , not a magic Chef.


----------



## java (Apr 8, 2014)

try to save up some pennies and buy a commercial slicer, it will be a pain in the azz to store but man do they 

work good. We used a couple of smaller ones(cant remember the brands) and it was always an ordeal.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 8, 2014)

Chef's Choice 615 works good.....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...heese-bread-slicer-roast-beef-and-lox-q-views


~Martin


----------



## unclejhim (Apr 8, 2014)

oops, I had a brain freeze, it was the Chefs Choice 615 that I returned. The slide tray just did not work for me. So still looking for something....


----------



## smoking b (Apr 8, 2014)

If you're not happy with those keep your eye on Craigslist for a deal on a used commercial slicer - if you can snag one you will be happy. I lucked into a Hobart & it's great...


----------

